# Cleaning Film off the inside



## slplsinbstn (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi:
   Does anyone have an easy method for cleaning the white hazy film off the inside of a bottle.
  Here is a photo. Part of the inside is nice and clear, the rest has this haze of film on it. I have tried CLR. Windex, even Acetone. But nothing seems to help. 
 Any Ideas here ??
 Thanks 
     Jeff


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 19, 2013)

Hmm where is my Photo


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2013)

Most of the times they need a tumble, but you can try Black Velvets recent post regarding cleaning... Weed thru all the bullshit and you'll see his method that has shown good results. If there was an 'EASY METHOD" you would never see a cloudy bottle...[]

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/It-works-for-me-%21%21%21--cleaning-bottles-%21%21/m-604612/tm.htm


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 19, 2013)

It may be that what you are fighting is not a film. It may be glass devitrification or sickness. If this is the case, no type of solvent or cleaner is going to remove it because what you are seeing is fine etching of the glass surface. Your choices are polish the sick area, mask it temporarily with something like mineral oil, or enjoy it the way nature left it.

 If its truly a mineral deposit you can use Barkeepers Friend to remove it. It works well on lime/hard water deposits


----------



## suzanne (Aug 20, 2013)

Good reply Gunther.  It could be that the bottle had some sort of contents and layed on it's side for 100 years causing just one side to look this way.  Sometimes bottle contents can have a corrosive effect on glass over the years.


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the answers Guys and Girls"
 You people are great. I have dug up over 100 bottles in the last couple of weeks and most all have a similiar type problem.

 Jeff


----------

